# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben arlette

## arlette1

hallo,ik ben arlette, heb een operatie gehad in dec 2013 na een ongval met een zaagmachine, pezen over in mijn rechterhand, nu in revalidatie.

----------

